# Pokemon B/W Count Down



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol Help Count with me 8 More Days Until Its Released 
Help Count





8


----------



## Raika (Sep 10, 2010)

12345678
8 days left hurr durr.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 10, 2010)

Only 8 days until the noob storm!?

We can't possibly prepare in that time!




I NEED TO GET OUT OF HERE!!!!


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 10, 2010)

12....thousand

Edit: OH SHI* HURRY MODS! EQUIP THE ANTI-NOOB BARRIERS!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope the server is ready for this...

I don't want my baby to crash.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

lol that's another thing why i made this is so that mods and us will members prepared from noobs lol


----------



## eltrut (Sep 10, 2010)

Well looks like this place will be down for two or three days again lol


----------



## Rydian (Sep 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> 12345678
> 8 days left hurr durr.


XDDD

Should I make a countdown like in my signature for this?


----------



## Fudge (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't understand why everyone is so hyped for these games. Most people here don't even know Japanese.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 10, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why everyone is so hyped for these games. Most people here don't even know Japanese.


We're not hyped... We're terrified.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why everyone is so hyped for these games. Most people here don't even know Japanese.


You don’t have to know Japanese to play a Pokémon game. After all these years, everything you need to know is incorporate into your brain.

BTW... is there any other "event" in GBAtemp that surpasses the numbers of visitors (=NOOBS) reached during the firsts days of a new Pokémon game?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Porygon-X (Sep 10, 2010)

Enjoy GBAtemp while it lasts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the calm before the storm.....


----------



## ignance (Sep 10, 2010)

Noobs are afraid of paying for things. I have seen its true face. The forums are extended gutters and the gutters will be full of one post accounts and when the bandwith finally runs out, all the vermin will drown. The accumulated filth of all their rom begging and caps lock typing will foam up about their processors and all the leechers and pirate wannabes will log in and shout "LINK PLZ!"... and I'll look up from my legitimately purchased copy of Pokemon Black and whisper "No."


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## rpspartin (Sep 10, 2010)

For about 3-4 weeks after it's release their are going to be so many people asking where to get the rom and how to crack the AP.. it is going to be so damn annoying....time to put up the shields. most of my time will be spent playing halo : reach so i should be able to get through the brunt of it.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 10, 2010)

I can already here the thundering roar of the stampede of millions...no billions of noobs trampling across the pleasant communal grassland that is GBAtemp bye bye cruel world


----------



## RoMee (Sep 10, 2010)

lol..you guys are funny...I won't mind helping the noobs...I need more shiney medals


----------



## rpspartin (Sep 10, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> lol..you guys are funny...I won't mind helping the noobs...I need more shiney medals




You say that now....


----------



## ignance (Sep 10, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> lol..you guys are funny...I won't mind helping the noobs...I need more shiney medals



No offense man, but I can only type "Gbatemp.net doesn't host roms" so many times before it starts to lose meaning. Hell, I'm wondering if I should just copy that line now and not move it off my clipboard till October arrives.


----------



## coolness (Sep 10, 2010)

Heh the Noob storm xD
everyone get your sword


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 10, 2010)

I can hear them coming


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

ALRIGHT MEN READY YOUR SWORDS AND SHIELDS
AND PREPARE FOR THE GREATEST WAR ON OUR WAY!!!!!


----------



## coolness (Sep 10, 2010)

The war is about to begin
i called Sora&Mario&Link&Ash and thay gonne help us
winning this war
EDITikacha also gonne help us


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol how intense do you guys think the noob storm is going to be this time *creates a base to hide in during storm*


----------



## dekar289 (Sep 10, 2010)

how do i get it working on r4 gold firmware 1.02


----------



## pcmanrules (Sep 10, 2010)

Lets hope the temp's powerful enough to remain standing!


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Sep 10, 2010)

dekar289 said:
			
		

> how do i get it working on r4 gold firmware 1.02


Oh God it already started!


----------



## coolness (Sep 10, 2010)

IT STARTED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It issent out yet

*Posts merged*

GUYS WHO IS READY TO FIGHT WHIT ME?


----------



## Frogman (Sep 10, 2010)

dekar289 said:
			
		

> how do i get it working on r4 gold firmware 1.02



god am i praying this is a joke
please god......
please


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't wait to join in the Massacre


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

please... someone give me a donwload link!


----------



## f3ar000 (Sep 10, 2010)

disable the create new user thingee!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 10, 2010)

I wounder how many new member we will get on the 18th. From now on i will loggon as hiden. Also on the 18th i will have a lot of fun with equiping my noob barrier and lie like hell for all the noobs >

This is what will happend you our nice forum on Saturday the 18th


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 10, 2010)

[SARCASM]Yay the ROM has leaked 8 days before release[/SARCASM]


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not really fussed about the games, I can speak basic Japanese but I can't read a single word of it. But the Noob Storm does worry me. This place is where I drop in to relax after a shift full of difficult customers. I don't want to see it die on me again.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2010)

Technically not really 8 days, *coughromsleakdon'tthey?cough*, hence noobs will arrive here in 4 days time, prepare GBATEMP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeahh I'm super hyped for these games


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 10, 2010)

god damn! this is gonna be the biggest war in history of gbatemp


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 10, 2010)

i'll get my noob shelter fully stocked with NOOB EXTERMINATOR 2000™'s


----------



## CookiesMilk (Sep 10, 2010)

The English version will have to wait till next year?


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

I can see it coming.... imagine the Army Of Noobs asking why Pokesav doesn’t work with his B&W savefile


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 10, 2010)

i remembered when HGSS is out, my web browser even can't open GBAATemp sometimes. wow. 
Well, i guess mods specially Tony will... busy. when B/W come.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe mods could block new subscriptions in these days that B&W is out.
"sorry, we are under maintenance" will be nice


----------



## Depravo (Sep 10, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> The English version will have to wait till next year?


Probably but before that there will be at least 28 translation 'projects' of which 90% will be abandoned within days, 5% will be released in various incomplete and buggy states and the final 5% will be active but unfinished at the time of the first commercial English language release.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2010)

If people do begin to translate, as long as the pokemon names, moves, items, PC and pokemon summary are translated, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 10, 2010)

It was a hell when HG/SS was realesed... and that was a remake of a old classic, it scares me how violence this storm will be..


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2010)

Think D/P release, 10x. 

That's 10% of what you're gonna get.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Sep 10, 2010)

-putsonarmour- RIGHT! i have to be ready to help out as much as i can! i love the temp!


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2010)

And the reason HG/SS was hell was because it had AP and those noobs moaned instead of buying an Acekard and STFU (or...you know...waiting patiently (BUT THEY ARE NOOBS!)).

This game will have AP for sure...but if it's like HG/SS JP AP it won't take long to crack.

I bet the AK2 will play it flawlessly.


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> 8 days left hurr durr.


8 days? Huh, thought it was shorter.
Well, at least I'll be busy with PSP2 while this shit game gets released.



Spoiler: mfw you all can't play your causal games and i'll be playing psp2


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2010)

Eh, I'll just play Layton (when it comes out...).


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh man, I'm freaking out.

Kotaku gave this game a 40/40. You know how they have NEVER given a perfect score to Pokemon before?

The horror, the HORROR of the POKE-NOOBS!!

:Hides:


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 10, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh man, I'm freaking out.
> 
> Kotaku gave this game a 40/40. You know how they have NEVER given a perfect score to Pokemon before?
> 
> ...


Kotaku? Don't you mean Famitsu?


----------



## Fudge (Sep 10, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When New Super Mario Bros. Wii got leaked, there were times where GBAtemp was down. It was insane.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 10, 2010)

Didn't the release of Spirit Tracks down the servers temporarily as well? What with us all needing patches and new firmware and the like.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Sep 10, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> It was a hell when HG/SS was realesed... and that was a remake of a old classic, it scares me how violence this storm will be..
> 
> Oh man. I suspect that as well as "WERE IS DA PATCHIES?!" and "WERE IS DA ENGLISH?!" there will be "HOW DO I DO THIIIIS?!" because it's a completely new game. If rumours are to be believed about more choices rather than just Yes and No then hell is gonna break loose.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was Famitsu. Although in recent years they've been giving out 40s a lot more. Are games getting better? Well yes and no but some of the 40s are well deserved. I think that Black/White will prove to be worthy of this, if not a 38 or 39.


----------



## Saken (Sep 10, 2010)

frogmyster, you haven't even played the game yet it deserves a 38 or 39? You can't judge yet.
It could really deserve a 40 or a 10, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Sep 10, 2010)

No of course I can't judge yet but I didn't judge. I said that some games that Famitsu give 40 are worthy of that 40. Others aren't. Now I never said that Black/White deserve a 38, 39 or 40 but I did say that they could well prove to be worthy of those scores. This is going by what we've seen so far.


----------



## nathancnc (Sep 10, 2010)

*Quick, summon the power of Super Mecha Death Jesus Christ 2000 BC 4.0 Beta to protect GBATemp*


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

there already is a countdown timer on bulbapedia, help save GBAtemp from spam and go there instead... PLEASE


----------



## deka01 (Sep 10, 2010)

When it is cracked/translated to stop stupid posts why don't the mods/admins/whatevers just pin it to the home page


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 10, 2010)

I think this time i shall join the Dark Side.
Mwuhaha die GBATemp


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

deka01 said:
			
		

> When it is cracked/translated to stop stupid posts why don't the mods/admins/whatevers just pin it to the home page


They won't do it for a fan translation but they might for a fix since the portal is now used more often  for posting news.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm polishing my Rocket Launcher as i speak


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well. Time to experience my First GBATemp Noob flood. Is it really THAT Bad?! If it is, time to put up mah Shields and FIRE MAH LAZOR


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Well. Time to experience my First GBATemp Noob flood. Is it really THAT Bad?! If it is, time to put up mah Shields and FIRE MAH LAZOR



You have NO idea.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm sure if you all join the dark side it will seem better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and since i'm the first to join the dark side. IM LEADER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now to overthrow the leader of these forums with a big army


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 10, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ me buying a new sword off eBay so I have something stylish to vanquish the Noobs with this time. God damn it I hate Noob Flood Season.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First noob flood for me... Youre gonna be my shield from now on! I dont have any uber sized guns and swords!


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm, am i more excited for the game release or the war...?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I say sword. It's actually a full size Lionheart gunblade replica because I am above all else a MASSIVE geek. Should be sharp enough to de-Noob the servers though.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys you CAN be a little more stylish.



Create Your Custom Message
[/p]

EDIT: .... Fail.... anyone know how to put HTML's here?


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Chainsaw in my garage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should be alright.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 10, 2010)

trying to make a doomsday clock ey. wont work unless it a swf or something i think.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 10, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> trying to make a doomsday clock ey. wont work unless it a swf or something i think.



Damn it.... I'll try.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wait, i think i have a shotgun somewhere... FOUND IT!... aww its broken! oh well *hides behind blaze*


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 10, 2010)

Alright I couldnt make a flash file. For those who are awesome and wish to see a wonderful countdown, Downlode.

And to freakish nubs, no it's not a virus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUIK EDIT: Ur pc clock HAS to be correct cause this countdown uses it.


----------



## deka01 (Sep 10, 2010)

I got Coach, Ellis, Nick and Rochelle here to help me slaughter the swarms of mindless zombies that will attack XD


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Sep 10, 2010)

i suggest people with 100 or less post cant log in and.
People can sign up on the release day so we will survive


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2010)

I suggest that registering be disabled until the official Japanese release especially if it's dumped earlier than the release.


----------



## sebaash (Sep 10, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I suggest that registering be disabled until the official Japanese release especially if it's dumped earlier than the release.


yep. My vote to this idea ;D


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I suggest that registering be disabled until the official Japanese release especially if it's dumped earlier than the release.



+1!
luckily i made this 3 days ago... yes im gonna get the game if it gets dumped and i swear to god if i talk about pokemon black and white on this forum when i have i will throw my DSi on the wall, forever and ever and ever!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol Have The Army from 28 days later here to protect us lol

and Pong already has the game so thats bad too 
cause they are gonna bum rush him for the ROM


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Lol Have The Army from 28 days later here to protect us lol
> 
> and Pong already has the game so thats bad too
> cause they are gonna bum rush him for the ROM



poor poor Pong... lez rush him! 

*2 years later* And that my friends, is how the biggest noob rush ever created, started.

OT: He have it? Im guessing hes testing it right now... tell us if it have AP!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

I know i warned him about leaking that kind of info cause he scanned the boxart and hes playing it 
right now as we speak and by tommarrow we might have to go to war


MODS HURRY AND LOCK THE SIGN UP THREAD 

We Must Prepare for war lol


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so tomorrow birthday party so I want to play it


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 10, 2010)

My old man just bought me a netbook so I'm now able to visit the 'temp whenever I damn well please. I'd rather not have it ruined by a Noob Flood.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> My old man just bought me a netbook so I'm now able to visit the 'temp whenever I damn well please. I'd rather not have it ruined by a Noob Flood.


Were telling the mods to lockout the people listed as newbies and the sign up thread
so if they make that dream come true then were safe


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, I support blocking registrations until the hype dies down and people with less than 100 posts not being allowed to view these forums.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Yeah, I support blocking registrations until the hype dies down and people with less than 100 posts not being allowed to view these forums.



under 100 posts! but-but-but-but ive been a good boy! But right now im having major problem with finding a good image shrinking site so that i can get a good avatar and not a commercial...


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> *Quick, summon the power of Super Mecha Death Jesus Christ 2000 BC 4.0 Beta to protect GBATemp*
> FUCKERSSSSSSS!!!!!!
> whatch your fucking language you mother fucker!!! LOL!!! hahahaha
> 
> ...


that is so noobish... try this


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> *Quick, summon the power of Super Mecha Death Jesus Christ 2000 BC 4.0 Beta to protect GBATemp*


XD lol Epic lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck on that. it most likely wont happen.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*breaths out*
Im okay with the stop registration because i dont want GBA to go under because of noob (me? i completed soma bringer whithout translation... never, ever, again) spam, but i honestly wanna be around when black and white has been dumped, epic battle between noobs and ultimate GBAers (like yourself *cough*)


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 10, 2010)

I've almost 300 Post is that Noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't hope so


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I've almost 300 Post is that Noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are a member so that is not noob... MINE on the other hand makes me screwed if theyre gonna make the limit 100 posts when the noob spam starts...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I'm flattered, but I wouldn't call myself an "Ultimate GBAer" by any means, and most likely i'll be on other sites or in IRC while the noob flood hits.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 10, 2010)

8 days, this is assuming it will not be leaked. There is 99.9% chance it will be leaked early.

I hope a menu/pokemon names/attack/items translation patch comes soon after.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 10, 2010)

stop registration  won't do much cause  in a other 3 to 4 months the usa of B/W will be out then u will have to do the same thing " stop registration " and after you just think its over noobs will sign up and post post post  post post post  post post post  post post post  post post post  post post post  for help ><  it take atleast around 5 months or less for the noobs to stop


----------



## frogmyster3 (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there is any attempt at a translation then I expect those would be the first to arrive.

EDIT: This is just for the NDS - Console and Games Discussions forum: 114 User(s) are browsing this forum (93 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users). I think they're here already.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

7 DAYS Unless Pong Decides to be generous


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> 7 DAYS Unless Pong Decides to be generous



considering what happened to kongznutz, that would be a stupid move.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> you are a member so that is not noob... MINE on the other hand makes me screwed if theyre gonna make the limit 100 posts when the noob spam starts...


dont worry... you always can start posting shit everywhere in order to reach the holy 100 post (sp.. cough.. pam)
besides joking... I doubt theyd implement that kind of limits.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets hope that because i wanna see the epic war first hand.... if theres gonna be one at all


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah I totally forgot about KongzNutz


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> yeah I totally forgot about KongzNutz



just out of pure curiosity, whats about this KongzNutz, what im hearing he got a game that havent been released yet and made something with it?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He Was The 1st To Get In trouble with Nintendo for Pirating New Super Mario Bros Wii Before Street Date 
But Nintendo Just Do That To Scare People 
They cant sue for that much money.....My father told me
No one in the world (except rich people that owns company's) will have that kind of money to pay off the law suit
so D/W Nintendo just scares people


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, i see, well that just proves that anything can happen when you least expect it >_>


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like I Said D/W you will get a scare letter nothing else

People get busted all the time but they dont get sued but they are still doing it anyway


----------



## Kaphotics (Sep 10, 2010)

[Insert obligatory 1st post account noob response here]

mah countdown timer

i is no noob


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If there is any attempt at a translation then I expect those would be the first to arrive.



If? There is no if here, someone will release this kind of patch, it's impossible that no one will. In fact, it's not impossible, it's unpossible.

I estimate a few days before this patch is out.


----------



## Coto (Sep 10, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine 2.000.000 smashdudes coming here right now asking how to hexa-edit a ap tomorrow 11 of sept.


*2 MILLIONS OF THEM AT 11 OF SEPTEMBER!*

*/me suicides*


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Like I Said D/W you will get a scare letter nothing else
> 
> People get busted all the time but they dont get sued but they are still doing it anyway


KongzNutz is in jail IIRC.
We had a birthday thread for him but he didn't attend


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the guy that owns -I said snip dammit- got into troubles? since the web is so fucked up (there is nothing left... the forces of evil wash out every rom)
I never do my research into that case.

oh BTW... this guy is fucked up. If I was him... I’m go to vacations or something because he gonna receive 200 PM per day telling that his pokesav tool is a shit because doesn’t work with B&W. I fell sorry for him.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

My Friends a Cop and He Pirates lol

I just talked to him on the phone and 
he said the same thing 
all the company is gonna do is scare you 
they cant sue you over 5,000 dollars
correct him if hes wrong


----------



## lewyp1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I may be a noob but watching the GBATemp implosion should be fucking hilarious


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> My Friends a Cop and He Pirates lol
> 
> I just talked to him on the phone and
> he said the same thing
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=207955&hl=


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 10, 2010)

Kaphotics said:
			
		

> [Insert obligatory 1st post account noob response here]
> 
> mah countdown timer
> 
> i is no noob



Grr... I made one on page 6 of the thread.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know about the aussie thing with NSMBW
They Wont Sue They SCARE YOU
Even if they do They wont get the money cause 
NO regular person can pay that much

The Best they can do is take stuff that you own out of your house


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you can't pay the fine, you go to jail, simple.
i've just proved you wrong, so you can stop posting now.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

did the aussie guy go to jail????
not sure if he did or not


----------



## Cbajd5 (Sep 10, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that was an out of court settlement.

AKA the guy agreed to it. Why would he agree to it if he couldn't pay it? The settlement is a farce, made so public just to scare people, but comapnies can sue people for outrageous amounts of money if it's justified, not just up to 5 grand or whatever.

In that guy's case it was also reported he'd never be able to pay off that money in his life time, and that's what makes it suspicious as well. he probably didn't pay that much, or anything outrageous at all, He just allowed Nintendo to report what they want people to hear. Or they did something to make it work for him.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

I Heard that it was a publicity stunt???
to scare pirates


----------



## Cbajd5 (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> I Heard that it was a publicity stunt???
> to scare pirates


No, they could have gone to court, but they probably wouldn't have gotten as well of a result. The publicity around it is something Nintendo organized, but the amount owed is probably not what the guy actually has to pay, since it's nearly impossible according to some other source I read.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

Cbajd5 said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh i see like apple made Jail Breaking Legal since they lost the case lol


----------



## NoidisVoid (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya guys, I just joined because I want some Pogeymanz Black and White 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!..but seriously now, this game has gotten a 10/10 already so maybe it won't be utter crap?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hurr Durr.
This thread should be moved into the EoF.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh no the noobs are comming already MAN YOUR STATIONS


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Sep 10, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> ALRIGHT MEN READY YOUR SWORDS AND SHIELDS
> AND PREPARE FOR THE GREATEST WAR ON OUR WAY!!!!!



*plays intro Music*



I ,the Strongest of the Imperialist Hitokiri Battousai will stand and fight to Protect GBAtemp from the Noob Flood


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 10, 2010)

OK SOLDIER MOVING OUT


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 10, 2010)

What the fuck is this bullshit?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What the fuck is this bullshit?


noobs talking about noobs coming to the the upcoming noobflood.
brainfuck.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2010)

The noobs are going to get mad if they imported the official game not knowing that it won't work on a US or Eur DSi, since it's region locked on DSis but works on normal DS from all regions.


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The noobs are going to get mad if they imported the official game not knowing that it won't work on a US or Eur DSi, since it's region locked on DSis but works on normal DS from all regions.



So AP on DSi but not DS Phat or Lite :S


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Hurr Durr.
> This thread should be moved into the EoF.



Agreed and done.


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Sep 10, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The noobs are going to get mad if they imported the official game not knowing that it won't work on a US or Eur DSi, since it's region locked on DSis but works on normal DS from all regions.




lol that would Suck to import and find out you can't even play it


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2010)

Ffffuuucckkk!!!! Take cover! *pikachu bomb*


----------



## Rydian (Sep 10, 2010)

After my birthday I'm going to change my signature to count down to the end of GBATemp.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 11, 2010)

the Army Of Noobs is coming! They say: "screw gbatemp! All your base are belong to us"
prepare for battle!!!

anyway.. this topic is fun, but there already one that discuss this problem. maybe we should close this and move to that one (without all the offtopic of course)


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 11, 2010)

We should make an announcement on gbatemp's front page and say that if anyone else makes a topic about pokemon black and white INSTA BAN! or just send them to another forum like DS Scene or make some mini forum of our own, or a blog.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

fucken take COVAR


----------



## chrissmith9c (Sep 11, 2010)

God damn

I was not registered during the time of hg and ss but I saw the madness.... the blood shed and the noobs.

We will have to be prepared for this noob flood


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Dives for the bunker, reaches for his sniper rifle... Then realizes he's not on his usual forum.*

...crap.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

*hang*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 11, 2010)

If you wanna be able to read it, yes.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

Guys, I managed!! I fixed the nice and stylish countdown I posted on page 6!
NO DOWNLOAD REQUIRED.
To view, click here.
Make sure your PC clock is correct, as it uses the clock to count the remaining time till B/W.
Btw, if you're awesome, you'd put this countdown in a tab on google chrome and never close it till the release of BW.
ENJOYY.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Guys, I managed!! I fixed the nice and stylish countdown I posted on page 6!
> NO DOWNLOAD REQUIRED.
> To view, click here.
> Make sure your PC clock is correct, as it uses the clock to count the remaining time till B/W.
> ...



Oshiny.

I siggy.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're more than awesome btw :3
Glad someone appreciates it


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> *hang*


Now all you need to do is caption it saying "We're screwed" that would be perfect =D


----------



## Searinox (Sep 13, 2010)

It's gonna be even worse than HGSS. They'll be asking for a patch AND a translation. Think Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 13, 2010)

HAI GUIZE WHERE CAN I FINDZ TEH POKEMON ROMZ!!!


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 13, 2010)

Easy to fix. Get the admins to temporarily block all posts that contain the text "black", "white", "B&W" or "R4". 

That should prove to be a fairly robust defence. 
Let the scene deal with it all.

edit: typo


----------



## Searinox (Sep 13, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> HAI GUIZE WHERE CAN I FINDZ TEH POKEMON ROMZ!!!


You gotta talk to Prof. Oak first, he'll let you choose one of them.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys! The shiny countdown on page 10 is back!! Bigger and better.

Linkk.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

ayayayayaa


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 17, 2010)

45 minutes left from the countdown for me...........YAY! but pokenoobs.....


----------

